# Pied split fallow question



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I was wondering if someone could help me alittle the breeder I got athena from me he was a pied split fallow? How would I know?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

And what is the fallow mutation? how can you tell if they are split fallow?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Fallow is similar to cinnamon, but is very pale and is more rare. Morla's bird, Daisy is a fallow pied. I don't know if there's any visual indicators of the fallow split, but i'm sure the breeder knows the split because one of the parents was fallow or carried the fallow split as well.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The only way you can tell/prove the split to fallow is to pair him with a visual fallow.

Many splits to fallow and recessive silver will have a light brown iris of the eye.


----------

